# Anyone train for Field Trials or Hunt Tests?



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

Just curious if anyone here trains for serious fieldwork? I am a former pro trainer, and now train trainers. :wavey:

I look forward to your questions and ideas.

EvanG
The Smartwork System


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

There are a few people here who would chance a walk to the line with their furry four legged friend. :wavey:


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

My new kid is still a long way from taking that walk, but we're gonna give him every chance to strut his stuff!

Meet "Moose", now 12 weeks old from Anne Everett's Heads Up Kennel in Vancouver, BC.










EvanG


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Moose looks like he possesses an ample supply of get up and go. Is he by Boomer or Stanley?

How is beginning OB going?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Swampcollie said:


> There are a few people here who would chance a walk to the line with their furry four legged friend. :wavey:


Miss Topbrass Tango says bring it.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Swampcollie said:


> Moose looks like he possesses an ample supply of get up and go. Is he by Boomer or Stanley?
> 
> How is beginning OB going?


Do you mean Stanley Steamer Stanley? What a great dog.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

I just looked him up on k9data, he's by Stanley Steamer and yes Stanley is a VERY nice dog. Moose's mommy ain't no slouch either


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

> http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=287692


Swampcollie, is this the right pedigree? I started drooling over it - my god, look at those parents.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

That would be Moose.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Here's Tango's grampa, her mom is Kuventre You were Born Tafly MH.

U-UD Topbrass Shudabin A Cowboy UDX, MNH, WCX (OS) 
Call name:	"Gene"
Gender:	M
Honorifics:	02 03 MN Q; Q'd for 00, 01, 02, 03,04,05,06 MN

Finn:


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I put a JH on Quiz, who is related to Moose on the Stanley side. RV is my dog's grandfather. I'd love to go further with the field work, but we also do obedience and agility and there just isn't time to train to be competitive in all three sports!

Welcome to the group!

Stephanie & Quiz (Tanbark's Number Two Pencil)


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks, Stephanie

It's been a long time waiting for the right Golden breeding. I have always loved a good Golden, and have had the honor to stand beside some very fine ones. 

Wherever Moose ends up on the "Greatness" scale, he'll always be a part of our family. Best of luck with Quiz in all your pursuits.

EvanG


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

Speaking of *Heads Up Kennels*, I just got an email from Anne Everette. I spent five days with her, assisting her training prior to her running the first two trials of the season. In those trials she took an Open JAM with _Diva_, and then took Second in the Open last weekend also with _Diva_, plus Third in the Qualifying with my pup's mom _Fyre_, and a CM with his half brother _Arnie_.

Nice dogs!









EvanG

I guess I'll have to post up some pictures later on from our week of training near Comox, BC on Vancouver Island.


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

Here are a few from Vancouver three weeks ago.

























EvanG


----------



## happyjoy (May 2, 2008)

Hi

I have just joined this forum and came across your post here. I have trained my dog Elliott for retrieving trials and he finally gained his Novice Retrieving Dog Title at the ripe old age of 11! Three days after he turned 11, to be exact - mind you, we didn't start til he was 5 and then missed a couple of seasons after that. 

When I get my next pup I shall commence retrieving training straight away.

Cheers
Carolyn


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Carolyn I think that is terrific!!
Your an inspiration not to give up on an older dog!!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I would love to that!.Where do you start whenyou live in South Florida!.Do any of you,know clubs that teach dogs and future handlers?.


----------



## happyjoy (May 2, 2008)

Hi Mary

Thanks for that. You certainly can keep training older dogs. Elliott was hyperactive and we needed to channel his energies into positive activities. He had a very strong retrieving drive although his trainability was a lot to be desired. Still, in the end we were just doing it for fun and never expected to get his Title - I was just happy for him to get through the trial. 

Golden&Hovawart - I live in Perth Western Australia so don't know about Florida. If you get in touch with your local Canine Association they should be able to advise you if there is retrieving clubs locally. It is great fun and the dogs just love it - it's what they were bred to do originally!!


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

Happyjoy,

It's nice to see you here! I have a number of Australian friends who train my method and compete. I love getting photos from the National each year. If you run into Peter Betteridge or Greg Playdon please tell them Evan said "Cheers"! 
:wavey:

EvanG


----------



## happyjoy (May 2, 2008)

Hi EvanG

I've never been to the Nationals unfortunately. One day, when I get another puppy it will be an aim to be able to compete. I know a couple of names from the East but not the two people you mention.

What is your method of training? I have a book by P R A Moxon (english) training methods which was recommended to me by one of our long time retrieving people, Paddy Brendish.

:wave:

Cheers
Carolyn


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

happyjoy said:


> Hi
> 
> I have just joined this forum and came across your post here. I have trained my dog Elliott for retrieving trials and he finally gained his Novice Retrieving Dog Title at the ripe old age of 11! Three days after he turned 11, to be exact - mind you, we didn't start til he was 5 and then missed a couple of seasons after that.
> 
> ...


Hi Carolyn
Sorry I missed this the first time you posted. That is so GREAT to accomplish what you did with such a "young" pup. My hat is off to you and Elliot. Know you made my day today!


----------



## happyjoy (May 2, 2008)

Hi Hank and the girls

Thanks so much for your post. I'm glad it made your day. Your photos of the dogs are beautiful. Are you a keen retrieving enthusiast then?


----------

